# AlphaPharma Astralean-Clenbuterol HCL BEFORE I BUY



## facebum (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey guys i would just like to know what the rest of you think about this Clen before i buy

Is it genuine?

How well does it work compared to chinese clen?

Is the price too cheap for waht im buying?(basically is it fake)

Would you trust this Clen from the site?

Thanks


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

You can't post a site up that sells steroids mate delete the link.

The clen is gtg if real,never seen it faked.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

I don't think you can talk about price either. But Chinese clens is worth a look at to in my eyes


----------



## facebum (Mar 4, 2012)

Cheers guys, just edited my post  .

Well i've just stumbled upon another brand called SOpharma Clen and was wondering if that is good as i've found it for a good price i think but im obviously going to have to do my research.

I've got a source who can get me nearly everything apart from clen, would you guys consider using winny instead of clen to cut if it was easier to get?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Alpha clen is good to go, but heard Chinese Clen is good too and personally will be trying some next week after holiday.

Alpha has helped me but from what I've read on here the Chinese stuff seems a bit stronger. Either way, GTG.


----------



## facebum (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome. Cheers for the help guys. Think i've made my mind up to go with the Alpha clen as it seems safer


----------

